# Can someone tell me about the regime governing financial advice in Ireland?



## justinhio (19 Oct 2008)

I would be very appreciative if someone could tell me about the regime goverbing financial advice in Ireland(oither than the financial regulator) Thank you.


----------



## LDFerguson (20 Oct 2008)

I don't understand the question.  The Financial Regulator is _*the*_ body that regulates financial advice.  How do you mean "other than the financial regulator"?


----------



## justinhio (22 Oct 2008)

What i meant was the actual REGIME governing the financial advice in Ireland. I mean do the rules come from Europe, from Irish law, or where? I realise that the financial regulator enforces the rules, but I'm looking for where the rules emanate from and where to find further advice on the rules. I've already looked on the FR website and didnt find much.


----------



## mercman (22 Oct 2008)

There is a link on the FR website where there are heaps of downloads and a host of other advice on your rights.


----------



## ajapale (22 Oct 2008)

Im not sure what you mean by the word "regime"? Do you mean the history, development, leglisation and operation of financial regulation in Ireland? If so you could try googling some or all of these key words.


----------



## Fiona77 (24 Oct 2008)

If this by any chance is regarding Financial Management 801, students would be best advised that seeking external help is prohibited.


----------



## ajapale (24 Oct 2008)

Thread Closed.

Students wishing to post questions on AAM should declare this fact and abide by posting guidelines and the rules and regulations of their institutions.

aj
(moderator)


----------

